# Florida Uber driver arrested for pulling gun on rider



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Florida Uber driver arrested for pulling gun on rider
http://www.abcactionnews.com/news/l...river-arrested-after-pulling-gun-on-passenger


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Fine looking mugshot! 

IF true, doesn't really surprise me. As rates remain low, expect more and more tension between driver and pax, drivers are getting stressed out to the point where they are more likely to snap. I find myself rating pax 1-2 stars with reckless abandon, much less likely to be accommodating. Don't really care about ratings anymore and have no problem telling pax how I can't stand Uber and fares are too cheap. Nothing like being a brand ambassador for a crappy company.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Fine looking mugshot!
> 
> IF true, doesn't really surprise me. As rates remain low, expect more and more tension between driver and pax, drivers are getting stressed out to the point where they are more likely to snap. I find myself rating pax 1-2 stars with reckless abandon, much less likely to be accommodating. Don't really care about ratings anymore and have no problem telling pax how I can't stand Uber and fares are too cheap. Nothing like being a brand ambassador for a crappy company.


I think disgruntled drivers are going out of their way to provide crappy service. The old saying you get what you pay for is making an uber comeback. When I get a real job I might just drive uber to piss off customers. The old pull forward a bit when they reach for the door was always fun when I was a kid. Do that 3 times then leave them on the curb.

Or I could buy some fake vomit and a fart machine. CreAte my own hidden camera uber prank show before I get deactivated.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

weird story. driver pulls a gun because of a comment about the price of his vehicle?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sounds like some details might be left out


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

In the video it quotes the driver as saying his car was worth $75,000. When one of the three pax was feeling sick (I assume about to puke), he pulled over and told them to get out. I assume the pax wouldn't get out which got this guy tweaked.

The driver is 67 years old. There's three pax. One has to vomit but won't get out of the car. Altercation ensues. Driver claims pax where threatening him. Well, what if the three (drunk?) pax decided that two of us hold him while one beats this man to death.

A better story with details is here:

http://www.bradenton.com/news/local/crime/article56439200.html

MANATEE -- An Uber driver was arrested in Bradenton after he pulled a gun on a passenger who asked the driver to pull over so he could vomit, according to the Manatee County Sheriff's Office.

Patrick McDonald, 67, picked up the victim and at least one other passenger from downtown Bradenton at 8:10 p.m. Friday, according to an arrest report. Uber is a ride-request service where passengers can request drivers through a smartphone application.

On the way to the victim's home, the victim told the driver he didn't feel well and asked him to pull over in case he needed to vomit.

McDonald pulled the car over, and the victim then said he was OK and didn't need to throw up, deputies said. McDonald told the victim he needed to get out of the vehicle, because he wasn't going to throw up in McDonald's $75,000 car.

McDonald got out of the car and opened the rear driver's side door, pulling on the victim's left arm in an attempt to get him out of the car, according to the report. The victim told McDonald he would get out of the car and he didn't need to get physical.

The two started arguing while standing outside the vehicle, and the victim said McDonald assumed an "aggressive fighting stance" when McDonald reached into the driver's side and pulled a semi-automatic handgun out of the car. The victim and witnesses said McDonald pointed the gun at the victim and said he wasn't afraid of him because he had a gun.

McDonald told deputies that he only grabbed the gun out of fear for his life because the passengers were making threats.

McDonald was arrested and charged with aggravated assault and battery. He was released from the Manatee County jail Saturday on bonds totaling $2,500.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

It looks like this guy has some court records too, based on his name, age and county, the following hits come up (Public record):

Careless driving, dismissed through traffic school. And some type of dismissed domestic violence case (as respondent). And that's just from whatever is in this county for the last few years. Might be some warnings signs there at least requiring an explanation before driving.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Also a more detailed police report:

Driver said the pax were talking about sticking something not very nice in his ear.

It appears there's a little more detail to the story than just a driver pulling a gun on a sick pax.










http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35410676


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

If he has a $75000 car, why is he driving Uber


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

grams777 said:


> Also a more detailed police report:
> 
> Driver said the pax were talking about sticking something not very nice in his ear.
> 
> ...


I love how the sworn statement to the police makes the "victim" and "witness" out to be angels, I'm sure the little darlings never raised their voice.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> If he has a $75000 car, why is he driving Uber


Retirement, nothing else better to do. Recent article how many senior citizens are turning to uber just to get out of the house. Google uber seniors.

Problem is when you get dignified and honorable folks with integrity who find themselves mixing with the dregs of society. This is why I left the cab industry. I can only imagine how bad uber drivers have it when when the worst of people can order you because they have $5.

Furthermore, using your personal and dear car with the above and have it insulted by them is perhaps more insulting than getting you yourself getting bad mouthed!


----------



## fiyawalker (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Fine looking mugshot!
> 
> IF true, doesn't really surprise me. As rates remain low, expect more and more tension between driver and pax, drivers are getting stressed out to the point where they are more likely to snap. I find myself rating pax 1-2 stars with reckless abandon, much less likely to be accommodating. Don't really care about ratings anymore and have no problem telling pax how I can't stand Uber and fares are too cheap. Nothing like being a brand ambassador for a crappy company.


That's funny. Thought I was the only one say that. Can't imagine why I still have a high rating when I tell Pax how we get screwed with the new rates. I also tell them that without drivers who cares what Lyft and Uber lower the rates to. No drivers = no business. The sooner we realize that the better.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

fiyawalker said:


> That's funny. Thought I was the only one say that. Can't imagine why I still have a high rating when I tell Pax how we get screwed with the new rates. I also tell them that without drivers who cares what Lyft and Uber lower the rates to. No drivers = no business. The sooner we realize that the better.


Me too! I actually tell people I like driving folks around but hate working for Uber, tell them about the poor customer service and rates. They sympathize but cheap pricks don't hand over the tip ;-) I'll only do X now when it's surging 2.0 or higher.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2016)

The driver was in error, regardless. After the rider indicated he was OK to continue on with the trip, the driver simply needed to provide a plastic shopping bag (Wal-Mark, Winn Dixie, Publix, etc.) -- maybe even doubled up bags -- to the rider as a precaution. I've done it several times and the riders appreciated it and ended up not needing it. This is a common sense issue.


----------



## fiyawalker (Nov 23, 2015)

JohnQ2016 said:


> The driver was in error, regardless. After the rider indicated he was OK to continue on with the trip, the driver simply needed to provide a plastic shopping bag (Wal-Mark, Winn Dixie, Publix, etc.) -- maybe even doubled up bags -- to the rider as a precaution. I've done it several times and the riders appreciated it and ended up not needing it. This is a common sense issue.


I keep barf bags in the back door and remind them of the cleanup fee.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

JohnQ2016 said:


> The driver was in error, regardless. After the rider indicated he was OK to continue on with the trip, the driver simply needed to provide a plastic shopping bag (Wal-Mark, Winn Dixie, Publix, etc.) -- maybe even doubled up bags -- to the rider as a precaution. I've done it several times and the riders appreciated it and ended up not needing it. This is a common sense issue.


You are correct, in general it's never a good idea to argue with drunk people, the best you can hope for is a tie. Two things to consider though: Uber drivers are not trained to deal with and de-escalate conflict, we have no idea what really happened but I can assure you the pax weren't boy scouts either. So I'm going to reserve judgement on this one.


----------



## fiyawalker (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You are correct, in general it's never a good idea to argue with drunk people, the best you can hope for is a tie. Two things to consider though: Uber drivers are not trained to deal with and de-escalate conflict, we have no idea what really happened but I can assure you the pax weren't boy scouts either. So I'm going to reserve judgement on this one.


Never pull a gun unless you are going to use it. Otherwise you can be charged with brandishing a weapon.


----------



## UberWarrior (Oct 20, 2015)

\
Slf Of Florida Incorporated
6305 96th St E
Bradenton, FL 34202-9623
Phone: 941-685-6226

Number of Employees: 1
In Business Since: 2013
Contact Person: Shane L Fabry
Email: [email protected]

2nd Contact Person: Shane L Fabry
2nd Contact Email: [email protected]


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Too many people think a gun is a crowd control device. If I brandish my weapon, someone is going to be shot very soon. I don't use it to try to get someone to move or do something.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

I thought Uber "outlawed" the carrying of a firearm while "sharing" your car?


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

grams777 said:


> Also a more detailed police report:
> 
> Driver said the pax were talking about sticking something not very nice in his ear.
> 
> ...


"...When asked how exactly he was in fear he said because they were talking about ''sticking dicks in his ear''..."

Seems THEY were ready to pull something out and point it too.  I guess next time driver feels threatened by passenger,
just pull out your wang, take a fighting stance (clinched fist) and have no fear. Oh Susannah, I'm goin' to Florida with 
a banjo on my knee.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

My brother was murdered driving a taxi decades ago. The fact that we don't deal in cash is somewhat preventative of getting robbed. But my brother was killed for $80 which any of us could have in our pocket at any time. Also I really do not fear pax as I can always stop the car and get out. But I'm always getting approached by people when I am stopped waiting on a fare. And those people are usually bums wanting money or cigarettes from me and also people walk up on me all the time even when I'm parked in the middle of nowhere. 

The cops aren't there to save you, they are there to avenge you.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> I thought Uber "outlawed" the carrying of a firearm while "sharing" your car?


Ummm yeah! I wouldn't worry to much about that. In some states they are illegally preempting the law so they can't enforce it. In the others your life is worth more. As long as you are legal in your state, getting deactivated is a small price to pay for defending yourself. And it would help if you knew what you were doing.

Other posters have mentioned that brandishing isn't a good plan so don't need to mention but it's clear that more happened than the pax are willing to admit to the police. The initial report is rather one sided and I'm sure the driver is being told to keep his mouth shut.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

This is the same company that tells you to lie to your insurance company?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

grams777 said:


> It looks like this guy has some court records too, based on his name, age and county, the following hits come up (Public record):
> 
> Careless driving, dismissed through traffic school. And some type of dismissed domestic violence case (as respondent). And that's just from whatever is in this county for the last few years. Might be some warnings signs there at least requiring an explanation before driving.
> 
> ...


Uber sure knows how to pick the creme de la creme drivers!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> If he has a $75000 car, why is he driving Uber


I've been picked up by an older woman driving a new Cadillac SRX truck on X! She had this fur coat on and was wearing all these gold rings and bracelets. I thought it was weird..


----------



## fiyawalker (Nov 23, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> I thought Uber "outlawed" the carrying of a firearm while "sharing" your car?


Uber outlaws anything that can help a driver! Especially MONEY!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

The guy was completely out of line. Stupid of him not to expect sick passengers. He should have been glad they puked outside the car. I feel sorry for him though. He's only accused and the press has already convicted him by circulating his name and picture. Posters here are are attacking there own by posting is court history. Both are an invasion of privacy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

fiyawalker said:


> Never pull a gun unless you are going to use it. Otherwise you can be charged with brandishing a weapon.


OR get it taken away from you and used on you.


----------

